# New changes to the British Army - regimental amalgamation



## Big Bad John (27 Jan 2005)

Right


----------



## Canuck_25 (27 Jan 2005)

Well, a 100,000 man army is still better than a 20,000 man army.

 Britain - 60 million 
 Canada - 30 million


----------



## Kirkhill (27 Jan 2005)

Just saw Canuck_25's post.. He's got that right.

Anyway John, first off welcome back to the board and best of luck with the Chemo and your Landed Immigrant Status.  Chemo's always a rough go.  And congratulations to you and your fiancee.

We had heard about the infantry changes but the rest of the detail is new I think.

Have you got any sense how the changes are being accepted amongst the serving regular infantry, as opposed to the retired and TA types?  



> QRL to re-role to be 19 Light Brigade's formation reconnaissance regiment.
> Three Challenger 2 squadrons to convert to become three interim medium armoured squadrons.



Are the Tank conversions just those to cover the QRL re-role or are those in addition?



> Command and support squadron (to include a ground surveillance troop) to be established for each formation recce regiment.





> Engineer recce to be embedded into formation recce regiments.



How many "formation" recce regiments are there?  Will all brigades get one?  I believe the new structure allows for 2 Heavy's, 3 Medium, 1 Light, 1 Air Assault/Airbourne plus 3 RM.  Do you know if there will be any Tanks at all in either the Medium or Light Brigades?  Do you have the final organizations for each of the types of brigades?



> Gun groups of three AS90 batteries to be cut.
> Additional unmanned air vehicle battery, a rocket battery and a STA battery to be established.



Do you know if the rocket battery is to be the current MRLS system or the proposed LIMAWS (R) truck mounted system?



> RE changes:
> 24 Commando Engineer Regiment to be established.
> Air Support RHA and HQ and Support Squadron to be established by re-roling 25 Engr Regt's RHQ and HQ and Support Sqn following normalisation in Northern Ireland.
> Additional EOD squadron to be formed.
> ...



This expansion of the RE is really interesting.  Especially the upgrading of 3RM's support from a Squadron to a full Regiment.  As well as all the increases in support functions generally and SF/Int capabilities.

It looks as if the British Army will be going to "permanent" independently deployable Brigade Groups rather than planning around the Division/Corps model. But I guess that should be obvious as that seems to be both Government policy and the US tendency.

What do you think of it all?

It looks like your mates in Green as well as those Army types are in for a busy future.  Can retention and temp be maintained?

Cheers and best wishes.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (27 Jan 2005)

Oh....CHEMO!

I though he mistyped CHIMO - like he was waiting to get into the Canadian Engineer reserves....


----------



## Pikache (27 Jan 2005)

Big Bad John said:
			
		

> Right now I seem to have a lot of time on my hands. I have just retired from the Marines. I am under going Chemo. I am waiting for my Landed Immigrant Status. Finally, I am waiting to get married in 2 months. So I have been catching up on my reading. I am posting a few articles that I think might be of interest to the Forum members. In keeping with that, from the latest issue of "Soldier", the official Army amalgamation announcement:


Best wishes 


> The Infantry: The main changes
> 
> THESE are the main features of the radical restructuring of the Infantry announced in December.
> Scottish Division
> ...


Wow. A lot of traditions being stamped on. Will the regiment have a single colour or each battalion keep its colours?


----------



## Big Bad John (28 Jan 2005)

[No message]


----------



## Big Bad John (28 Jan 2005)

Wow


----------



## Kirkhill (28 Jan 2005)

"God and the House of Commons....."

God's easiest to predict.  On the other hand, at least you lot have the luxury of knowing that the House has some input into decisions.  All our decisions seem to be made at some coffee table in 24 Sussex at 2 O'Clock in the morning.

Has 3RM been assigned an Armd unit in a permanent support role?  Like 29 Cdo RA?  I believe that one of the HCR Squadrons used to be assigned as a Light Armoured Recce asset.

The other interesting thing I was noting was that small/medium intervention operations planning seem to be based on 2 inf/RM Cdos/Bns.  Presumably that is based on the LOB principle.  Don't want to "disappear" an entire Brigade at once.


----------



## Infanteer (28 Jan 2005)

Brigades-Brigades-Brigades...I am vindicated!!!

Anyways, good stuff, John.  Best wishes on the personal side of things.

Canuck-25, good observation on the relative personel levels.  Goes to show you that we could most likely get any amount of people for the Army is the government so desired.  As it stands, it seems we're content with being a nation of lazy socialists, so we'll have to settle for that I guess.


----------



## Big Bad John (30 Jan 2005)

Further


----------



## Big Bad John (1 Feb 2005)

From


----------



## ArmyRick (3 Feb 2005)

Wow, thats alot of info. thanks for updating us..


----------



## Big Bad John (3 Feb 2005)

As


----------



## Mountie (4 Feb 2005)

Big Bad John,

Do you have any information on how the new medium brigades will be organized?  How many infantry battalions, light armoured regiments, etc and their TO&E.


----------



## Big Bad John (4 Feb 2005)

Not


----------

